# VIVA / YRT bus strike...



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

VIVA / YRT bus strike...

Is it affecting you?
If so How?

Just curious how many commuters are out there..?


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

It means i got to walk to the ttc bus stop. which about a 45 minute walk from my house.. to make matters worse... midterm at utsg at 9am tmr


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ooooh.....public transit strikes. The bane of my existence as an Undergrad. 

Now my commute to the lab is a 5 minute walk (literally) up the street


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

At least they didn't strike in the dead of winter during exams like OC Transpo did in Ottawa for like 2 months. That strike should've been illegal.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am wondering how long this will last, if it makes it to halloween it will be affecting me. Intend to leave the truck at home that night.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Since the viva purple won't be running I have to find alternative route to get to YORK U..

Not ALL yrt busses are canceled so there is one bus... that goes to Yorku... I suspect everyone is gonna take that one, I'm gonna have fun being crammed in an extra packed bus every morning...

Glad GO busses are not on strike because I take the go on every Tuesdays to Sheridan...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

they're on strike?????


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> they're on strike?????


yeah...

I doubt the strike will last till 2012 

If it's Jan 2012, then yes

but now, is no


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't go out, unless my parents drive me and that's pretty embarrassing, D;

But I suppose that's a good thing, as I can stay home and do homework!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Article on the Stars website, not very encouraging.

http://www.thestar.com/news/article...vers-strike-could-last-months-union-says?bn=1


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

trailblazer295 said:


> Article on the Stars website, not very encouraging.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/article...vers-strike-could-last-months-union-says?bn=1


+1 Rep for the article, but two months?! seriously?!

I have a lot of friends in school that can't even come without the bus, so what're they going to do? I think this strike is going to cause more bad than good


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ironically they (union) are quoted in the article "We don’t think antagonizing the public is going to be beneficial,” said Kinnear" (Bob Kinnear, president of the Amalgamated Transit Union Local 113, which represents 220 Viva workers employed by Veolia Transport.)

How does leaving "About 45,000 of YRT’s 73,000 daily riders affected" not antagonize them? I would say people not being able to get to work, school etc is not having them be on your side.


----------

